# whats the best comedy moment..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

.. T.V or film ever, in your opinion? these are some of my favourites:






:lol:

and:






:lol:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

WARNING-2nd video has bad language


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Too many to list for me but most are from Only Fools and Horses.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Love The Two Ronnies - legendary comedy with some serious brains involved at the same time!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

two ronnies = genius


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Absolutely love this scene in Frasier. Cracks me up every single time and I reckon it's my favourite moment in a comedy.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Here are a few of mine






and then






and then






And some classic






Have a good weekend and enjoy.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry forgot these






and






A master at work.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

All superb :lol: :lol:

(not seen that Frasier episode before - quality :thumb: :lol: :lol


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Could a mod please answer me - am I permitted to put up a link with some swearing in it - namely barsteward in it's proper sense?

Got a top-class comedy clip if it's ok...


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Just say in your post that it contains bad language, up to the user whether they press play or not.

For me it is the funniest joke sketch on Monty Python or the military fairy drill or the parrot.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

OK jamest - I'll go for it.

Bad language in the following clip. Not too bad, just don't want to get into bother, hence the warning.

If you don't like a sweary - don't click the link.

Father Ted, well Mrs.Doyle, at her best!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Talking of Father Ted

Underwear store






Whole of the facist episode, but this bit especially as well as the spec of dirt scene.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Underwear store - total classic!!!

Loved the speed one too, in the milk float. I think that was the Pat Mustard one , the randy milkman producing babies with moustaches - terrific stuff!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> Underwear store - total classic!!!
> 
> Loved the speed one too, in the milk float. I think that was the Pat Mustard one , the randy milkman producing babies with moustaches - terrific stuff!


That was brilliant. The pile of boxes on one side of the road so Ted moves them across just in time then drives straight through them in his car. :lol:


----------



## Lost Boys (Apr 11, 2006)

Father Ted is some classic stuff! :thumb:

I still think one of the finest comedy episodes is Steptoe and Son's "Divided We Stand" when Harold decides to split the house down the middle and installs a turnstile at the front door. Just brilliant comedy!
And a big mention to Han****'s Half Hour too, I could watch this all day. Boy could Galton and Simpson write! They could still knock todays so called writers into a ****ed hat. Genius!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

No Utube links but here's a list from me:

1) Royal Family, Nana $hitting herself when laughing.
2) Father Ted, Mrs Doyle falling off the window ledge
3) Father Ted, Dougal "watching" the corner flag at the footie game.
4) Fawlty Towers, "Don't mention the Germans".
5) Only Fools, the Chandelier
6) Only Fools, Trigger and "Dave"
7) Python, The cheese shop
8) American Pie, the "baked goods" moment.

Too early for this, enough for now


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

There is a lot but.......


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine has to be pink panther 
Do you have a licence for the minky?


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Rickyboy said:


> Absolutely love this scene in Frasier. Cracks me up every single time and I reckon it's my favourite moment in a comedy.


Absolutely priceless! :lol: Thanks for posting


----------

